# How do I make a dual boot for windows 7 and 8?



## deviddiya (Aug 22, 2012)

HOW HOW HOW HOW???? And is it possible to delete windows 8??? Or to make at use only windows 7 every time I turn my laptop on?


----------



## fgreco (Nov 20, 2002)

You need two partitions on the hard drive. One for windows and the other for another windows based or Linux based operating system. 

I did xp and Linux on mine once. It is easier to install windows first but make two partitions with the windows disc and then boot Linux and use the other partition you created for linux. If you want win xp and then win 7 it should be easy as windows discs are easy to navigate. But remember two partitions one os on each partition . 


Tell me how it goes if you run into problems tell us.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

In my view dual booting is an advanced technique and is best avoided by all but advanced users. There are numerous potential difficulties involved in setting it up and modifying it later.

To try Windows 8 the easiest option is to install it under a virtual machine such as Virtual PC or VirtualBox. Deleting Windows 8 is then a quick and easy operation that will not effect your current OS in any way.

Remember that Windows 8 is currently a time limited trial. When it expires you will need to do a clean install of the full version or revert to your previous OS.


----------



## Psych0-Smil3s (Dec 5, 2011)

Or you can reset the trial time and continue using win 8 with no interruptions like I do. Also Osl2000 will dual boot this.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Use the virtual method as advised it will be less of a problem and removing it when done will be simple


----------



## kchari (Oct 5, 2012)

I have three drives 250GB (Windows 7), 250Gb (Windows 8) and 2TB (data/mutimedia etc.) files
Windows 8 has installed boot mamger in the BIOS and it refer to Windows 8 only and I do not have the boot option between 7 and 8.The onlly way I can boot 7 goto bios and change the sequence again and again.
This was not the case with consumer prevew and prerelease where Windows Boot Mager provide the option to boot whatever the system you wanted to start
Is there anyway to remove the boot manager from Bios and go back to the prerelease version


----------

